# fine tuning potty training



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentley is 95% potty trained. my problem is him letting me know he needs to go out. a bell would be nice but i was born with hearing problems,i wear two hearing aides. i hear pretty good with them but without not very good and i dont think i can hear the jingle bells i saw at store. i need to teach him somthing he can use even when i am asleep. sometimes overnight he will wake me up by walking on me. well,i am just needing ideas. he has accidents once in a blue moon.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

did i stump every one with this question?:blink:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, you have me stumped :blush:

Bently is better than my boys.....:w00t::smilie_tischkante:.....:blush:

I am obviously not a good trainer.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

What about a doggy door that he can go as he pleases? Have you considered crating him? I did the whole crate training deal with Bella and she would wake me up a few times to go, but it was a rare occurrence. We are now crate training Enzo and he doesn't wake us at all during the night.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the same problem with Rudy because we live in a duplex and the front door is down some stairs and completely out of sight. Usually I am used to dogs just going to the door as a signal. I tried several things (bells, me scratching on the door when we went out to teach him, etc...). It would be great if he would just bark to let me know, but he saves his barks for things that don't matter  In the end Rudy came up with his own hint...he goes and picks up one of my shoes! It's his way of telling me "hey mom, put these one and let's go out!" For at night, or times when he can't wait or I am unavailable, he uses wee pads. I have gotten him to the point where he knows that outside potty is preferable, but the wee pad is always available if he needs it. How did I do this? I have no idea  Rudy marches to the beat of his own little tiny drum. Maybe walking on you to wake you up (if it works for you) is the best thing since Bentley came up with it himself!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

This is where we are at. We have a routine that takes care of most all potty needs, but occasionally Rocky has to potty outside the routine. He tries to let me know by pawing at my legs, problem is, he paws at my legs anytime I am in the kitchen cooking and anytime he wants to be picked up. This morning he ended up pooping in the bathroom after trying to get my attention while I was cooking in the kitchen. My fault, totally but you almost have to develop a sixth sense for it. 

When we visit grammy and gramps, they have a sliding door that he will sit in front of, patiently waiting to be let out. At home, we do not have a fenced in yard so we have to leash to go out to potty, I wish he would sit in front of the door or something but I simply do not know how to train him to give us a diffferent que.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> This is where we are at. We have a routine that takes care of most all potty needs, but occasionally Rocky has to potty outside the routine. He tries to let me know by pawing at my legs, problem is, he paws at my legs anytime I am in the kitchen cooking and anytime he wants to be picked up. This morning he ended up pooping in the bathroom after trying to get my attention while I was cooking in the kitchen. *My fault, totally but you almost have to develop a sixth sense for it. *
> 
> When we visit grammy and gramps, they have a sliding door that he will sit in front of, patiently waiting to be let out. At home, we do not have a fenced in yard so we have to leash to go out to potty, I wish he would sit in front of the door or something but I simply do not know how to train him to give us a diffferent que.


I completely agree. This is one of those things where the best advice is to just give it some time (and consistency). Rudy still has some accidents, and I am okay with that. Usually they are at times when he is playing and all of the sudden realizes he can't hold it, or he overshoots the pee pad. All in all, seems like Bentely is doing a good job!


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

yep,bentley is still fine tuning his housetraining. he is getting better. i havent closed the crate door on him yet since he is just now getting able to go in it all the way. being the holidays i am going to find some large bells or maybe a cow bell to hang by the door. B)


----------

